# Dragonball Z Tracings



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

So, I've been bored the last couple of days, and decided to Draw some pics.

These are the results:

Gohan About to go SS2:


Spoiler












CLOSER to Gohan going SS2:


Spoiler











SS2 Gohan:


Spoiler











Perfect Cell:


Spoiler











SS2 Goku: (IMO best one)


Spoiler











SS3 Goku:


Spoiler











Tell me what you think XD
I know its not Freehand, But you know... I cant draw for crap otherwise XD


----------



## Green0scar (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice job, they all look good, I like the shading on Cell, and well all of them....I suck at shading.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 24, 2009)

I couldn't do it better myself

But I suck at drawing, so that doesn't tell much


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> Nice job, they all look good, I like the shading on Cell, and well all of them....I suck at shading.



All my friends seem to like the Cell the best also....
I dont think its that great XD but obviously it is XD
Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Shading in pencil is like bowling with gutterguards, you cant really go wrong XD, just stay in the lines XD

Also, if you provide me with a good quality Dragonball Z picture, i would be more than happy to draw it and put it on here XD
Gives me something to do


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2009)

So that avatar of yours is hand-drawn by you, amirite?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 24, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> So that avatar of yours is hand-drawn by you, amirite?


Haha, actually if I remember right, I created it.


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 24, 2009)

Those are some cool pictures....Might put some of mine up


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. You made it.


----------



## em2241992 (Dec 24, 2009)

nice work, looks awesome, wish I could do that well with shading and detail. It has nice smooth detail, again nice work


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks XD
And yeah luke_c art thou creator of my amazing avatar
im thinking of maybe doing a Buu or Mystic gohan, Or Vegeta when he gets REALLY big for his final flash on cell


----------



## kudaku (Dec 24, 2009)

people probably like the cell one the most because of the strong contrast, it's the only one that has such a darker tone to it


----------



## updowners (Dec 24, 2009)

.


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Nice shading! But I think you should start going freehand now



No way lol
I cant draw freehand for shit


----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2009)

Fuck those look nice. I could never do it that well, I suck at drawing.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 25, 2009)

the pictures are nice, and the shadings are really well made, a lot of patience is neccessary to make it look that detailed. great.


----------



## outgum (Dec 25, 2009)

I find shading REALLY easy, its drawing the body the annoys me, like... the hands are so annoying >_>
updowners i like your free handers too XD Especially the Awesome face and the megaman


----------

